# Should we get our new pup at 7 weeks or wait until 8?



## Clint Pelfrey (May 15, 2017)

We are going to see our new pup tomorrow. He will be 7 weeks tomorrow. We have the option of
picking him up at 7 weeks and 1 or 2 days or
Waiting until 8 weeks. We have 2 toddlers and a newborn so we wanted to get him aquatinted with our home.

We have a fenced in yard for later on and everything needed for our new family member. I have read several differing opinions and getting a puppy at 7 weeks compared to 8 weeks. So I'm coming here to get some advice on what to do. They have no problem holding him until 8 weeks if we choose to.

Also he has papers from AKC as well. 

I was also curious what the difference between AKC papers and Apri was, as this is my first purebred.

Thank you all!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but my breeder feels that at the 8 week mark they start their fear phase. The litter we just had, she had the people pick one of the pups up at 7 weeks 6 days. If they could not pick him up by then, then they would have to wait. The other puppy was picked up at 10 weeks, and we kept the third. I think the breeder would know their lines best. Mom was done with them by 5 weeks, but it depends on if they still need their siblings.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

cubbysan said:


> This may sound crazy, but my breeder feels that at the 8 week mark they start their fear phase. The litter we just had, she had the people pick one of the pups up at 7 weeks 6 days. If they could not pick him up by then, then they would have to wait. The other puppy was picked up at 10 weeks, and we kept the third. I think the breeder would know their lines best. Mom was done with them by 5 weeks, but it depends on if they still need their siblings.


My breeder feels the same, so she had us bring Kaizer home a couple days before he turned 8 weeks. 

That being said, in some states it's illegal for a puppy to go home before 8 weeks. It's not illegal in New Jersey, where I picked my boy up, but I'd check state laws first.


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

We got our pup at 7 weeks old and I wish we'd have waited until 8+ weeks old. All his siblings were leaving at 7 weeks, so we brought him home then as we didn't see the point leaving him if he was going to be alone.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wow, are you going to have your hands full! I picked my girl up just shy of 7 weeks and had no problems. Good luck!!!


----------



## Beau Dyer (Apr 14, 2017)

I picked up my pup at 6 weeks and he was a dream!! I'm really glad I brought him home so early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

That extra week with the mom and littermates, from 7 weeks to 8 weeks, can be important in teaching bite inhibition to the pup. With young children in the house, I would think this would be important. In your shoes, I would wait an extra week and bring the pup home at 8 weeks of age.

Golden retrievers explore the world with their mouths. Your pup is going to do this with your children. It's not biting, it's not aggression: it's just what golden retriever puppies are programmed to do. Puppy teeth are sharp - like needles. During that extra week with the breeder, your pup's littermates and mom will start teaching him about how hard is too hard, when it comes to mouthing. You'll need to continue their teaching when he comes home, so he doesn't inadvertently hurt your children. IMHO this will be a little easier if you bring him home at 8 weeks.

I've always brought pups home at 8 weeks of age. My current dog came home at 7 weeks (there was a very good reason for this), and he was by far the mouthiest pup we've had.

Close supervision with the children will be key in the early weeks home, until your pup has learned not to put his teeth on human skin.

Good luck, and enjoy your pup!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

I've gotten them everywhere from 6 weeks to 11 weeks. I won't take them before 7 weeks but after that I don't have a strong preference. IMO it is much better to have the pup early and in my home where I can give her individual attention than in the litter where the breeder's attention is split between ten puppies... or better to have the pup in my home early than alone and without attention at the breeder's if all the littermates are gone.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We picked Chloe up at 7.5 weeks. We were supposed to pick her up on a Thursday when she was 8 weeks. My dad wanted to suprise my mom on Valentine's Day. So the breeder let us pick her up the Sat before. We didn't really have any issues. She was a good pup who was confident and slept almost through the night from day 1. I can't see how picking up your puppy a few days early is going to make a difference.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thought I would check to see what you decided to do. I may be overstepping and apologize if I am. My goal here is to help make this puppy acquisition a good thing for your family and the puppy. Everyone on the forum wants to be supportive and will help anyway we can, just hope you have really thought this through. 

Is your breeder aware you have two toddlers and a newborn? You have read all the post about land sharks right? You have a plan... crate... play yard?

I want to be supportive and have no idea about your life or situation. Just concerned that maybe adopting an adult dog might be a better plan for your kids. Golden puppies are VERY time consuming, more than any breed of puppy I have owned in the last 50 yrs. And VERY mouthy for the 1st couple of months. I understand wanting the pup to grow up with your kids but I have also had kids and know the requirements of having two small kids and a baby. 

Putting a young golden puppy out in the yard because it's chewing on your kids is not safe for the puppy. This pup is going to require training classes for at least the 1st year, are you prepared for this commitment? Most young goldens will be around 50 lbs in just a few months and likely knock your kids to the ground, are you ready for this? By this time you will have a crawling baby & 2 toddlers. Just be sure of the reality of this puppy vs. the dream.

Again, I apologize if I have overstepped myself, just a concerned granny. I totally wish you the best and hope you will post pictures.


----------

